# feeder spider



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)




----------



## ChrisMc (Mar 7, 2004)

Those are the same ones I have too. I dont know what they are but they reproduce quickly.


----------



## Guest (Jan 21, 2005)

aren't u a bit worried to feed ur frogs spiders? Some could be toxic or venomous to the frog?


----------



## Jace King (May 5, 2004)

Im not worried, but maybe i should be. I probably wouldnt quit until something happened. It seems pretty harmless to me.


----------

